# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  महिलाओं में पेट कम करने के कुछ टिप्स जो दूर करें सूजन

## Krishna

पेट में होने वाली सूजन ना सिर्फ देखने में बुरी लगती है, बल्कि शारिरीक रुप से भी नुकसानदेह हो सकती है। पेट में होने वाली सूजन में आहार की अहम भूमिका होती है। कई बार यह लीवर और हृदय की बीमारी के कारण भी हो सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

पाचन संबंधी समस्या, कब्ज या गैस की समस्या होने के कारण पेट में होना सामान्य है, लेकिन यह समस्या काफी दिनों तक बनी रहे, तो आपको चिकित्*सीय सहायता लेनी चाहिए। कई बार हम बिना जानकारी के ऐसे आहार लेते हैं जो पेट में सूजन का कारण होते हैं। अक्सर लोग पेट में होने वाली सूजन से किसी प्रकार की समस्या ना होने पर इस नजरअंदाज कर देते हैं, जो सही नहीं है। आइए जानें पेट में सूजन कम करने के तरीके के बारे में जानें

----------


## Krishna

....................................

----------


## Krishna

*कब्ज दूर करें*कम से कम फाइबर और तरल पदार्थ का सेवन करने से कब्ज की समस्या हो सकती है जिसकी वजह से सूजन हो सकती है। इस समस्या से बचने के लिए अपने आहार में फाइबर के स्रोतों जैसे दाले, नट्स, बीज, हरी सब्जियां और फल आदि को शामिल करें। फाइबर आपकी पाचन-क्रिया को दुरुस्*त बनाये रखने में मदद करता है। इसके साथ ही दिन में कम से कम 10-12 गिलास पानीजरूर पियें और व्*यायाम को अपनी जीवनशैली का हिस्*सा बनायें।

----------


## Krishna

*फूड एलर्जी से बचें*कई बार लोग निश्चित खाद्य पदार्थ से एलर्जी को समझ नहीं पाते हैं जिसकी वजह से गैस और सूजन की समस्या होती है। ऐसे में डॉक्टर से संपंर्क करें। ज्यादातर लोग खुद ही इसकी जांच करके अपने आहार से स्वस्थ पदार्थों को निकाल देते हैं। अगर आपको फूड एलर्जी की समस्या लग रही है तो डॉक्टर से टेस्ट के लिए कहें।

----------


## Krishna

*जल्दी में खाना ना खाएं*खाने को अच्छे से पचाने के लिए जरूरी है कि चबा-चबा कर खाया जाए। खाने को अच्छे से ना चबाने से शरीर के अंदर हवा चली जाती है जिससे पेट में सूजन की समस्या हो सकती है। इसलिए अपने आहार को धीरे-धीरे और अच्छे से चबा कर खाएं इससे आप खाने को अच्छे से इंन्जाय कर पाएंगे और आपको देर तक पेट के भरे होने का एहसास होगा।

----------


## Krishna

*कार्बानेटेड ड्रिंक्स*कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स या अन्य कोई भी ड्रिंक पेट में सूजन का कारण हो सकता है। इसलिए कोशिश करें कि सादा पानी ज्यादा से ज्यादा पिएं। अगर आप चाहें तो नींबू पानी भी ले सकते हैं। इसके अलावा ग्रीन टी, पिपरामिंट टी भी पेट की सूजन को कम करती है।
*शुगर फ्री आहार*अत्यधिक मीठे का सेवन से पेट में सूजन की समस्या होती है। इसलिए बहुत ज्यादा मीठा आहार या पेय लेने से बचना चाहिए। डॉक्टरों की मानें तो दिन भर में दो या तीन बार कृत्रिम मीठा आहार ले सकते हैं।

----------

